
When ‘Boundary Policing’ Becomes Intimidation: How the Media Protect Their Turf - rayiner
https://www.nationalreview.com/2020/07/when-boundary-policing-becomes-intimidation-how-the-media-protect-their-turf/
======
rayiner
Relevant to HN:

> But Times tech correspondent Cade Metz seemed to have found a way around
> this — not only by threatening to print Alexander’s name but also by writing
> a story about “the overlap between SSC and the Y Combinator/Andreessen-
> Horowitz crowd,” a reference to two prominent venture-capital firms. But
> wait: Neither Y Combinator (YC) nor Andreessen-Horowitz (a16z) funds or
> otherwise supports Slate Star Codex. Alexander says that while YC founder
> Paul Graham reads his blog, he “cannot remember ever meeting or conversing
> with anyone” affiliated with YC. And outside of self-help clickbait (“Nine
> Books Warren Buffett Thinks You Should Read This Year”), the reading habits
> of businesspeople rarely make headlines.

~~~
tptacek
I don't follow. Isn't there pretty clearly an overlap between the YC crowd and
the SSC crowd? Former YC partners were among the first people to light my
Twitter TL up about SSC. SSC have long been routinely featured on HN. Among
the first signatures on the "DontDoxScottAlexander" petition are Paul Graham
and Sam Altman.

I'm also not clear on what's problematic about the claim. Affiliation with YC
legitimizes SSC (though: that might not be commutative); it doesn't threaten
SSC.

------
jollofricepeas
Relevant to HN:

It is worth noting that Alexander has republished SlateStarCodex blogs in
books using his full name.

Source: [https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/n7w3zw/silicon-valley-
eli...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/n7w3zw/silicon-valley-elite-
discuss-journalists-having-too-much-power-in-private-app)

~~~
skmurphy
There is no substantiation provided in the article for this assertion. You are
simply repeating an unsupported claim. What was the name of the book? What was
the name of the blog post?

~~~
jollofricepeas
Reach out to Vice and let us know when you have the answer.

If you could also get proof of SSC’s claim as well that’d be ideal.

~~~
skmurphy
You are making the unsubstantiated claim, it seems to me it has to be regarded
as unproven until you can offer more details.

------
verroq
How can journalism be disrupted?

